
Blizzard is banning pro-Hong Kong people in its Hearthstone Twitch chat - bhauer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/18/20921301/blizzard-bans-hearthstone-twitch-chat-pro-hong-kong
======
jammygit
Blizzard is really committing to these blunders. I have a lan coming up and
collectively we’ve decided to not play any blizzard titles in the foreseeable
future.

